# 20 days old.. eyes still closed :(



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't really understand or know what to do. He will be 20 days old tomorrow and his eyes are still closed. He is also not gaining weight


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry, but I don't know anything about when puppies are supposed to open their eyes. I will definitely pray for your puppy that he opens his eyes and gains some weight soon. XOXOXOX for the puppy!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

They are "supposedly" supposed to open their eyes around 10-14 days.. so he is a bit delayed. If he was a week premature.. then he is STILL delayed being almost "13" days and no eyes open. I just don't know with him... it's so touch and go.. I am worried.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Have you spoke to your vet about him? If he was a premee then it just might take a bit for him to catch up. In the pictures he almost looks like a newborn. I'd say give him a few more days and if nothing happens go to your vet/call your vet and see what advice he has to give you.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, maybe it's just that he's premature, so he needs to do some catching up. I wouldn't worry too much. Is he too young to take out? I'd call the vet and ask at least.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Well I did text the vet's vet assistant, who is a friend of mine. She's going to call me when she is out of class. Hopefully it's just a case of prematurity and not fading puppy!!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

If they were a week early then the pup will be a week behind for everything. Have you tried giving him nutrical and/or liver water to help stimulate appetite and to aid in weight gain?

Email me (jess[email protected].com) I may have a few more ideas...


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Prosephone said:


> If they were a week early then the pup will be a week behind for everything. Have you tried giving him nutrical and/or liver water to help stimulate appetite and to aid in weight gain?
> 
> Email me ([email protected]) I may have a few more ideas...


I am iffy about nutrical because I don't want him to choke on it because.. I don't know - it just seems he would. I have been putting meat based baby food in his bottle which he likes a lot.. right now it is ham. 

Where does one get liver water??


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

if hes a week premie id give him another week before getting worried...some pups are just late developing but a week premie esseitnally kicks them back 2 weeks in development its kinda weird...

keep going, even if hes not gaining at this point, as long as hes eating and not LOOSING weight things are still safe. if he starts to loose weight even though hes eating or stops eating its time to get hims some intensive care at the vet.

an updated pic would be good...the only things i realy know of that might cause no eyes opening are 1blindness due to no eyes (this is fairly simple to tell, if there is a buldge under his eyelids his eyes are there, eyeless pups are hollow eyed, regular blindness shouldnt hinder the eye opening process...
brain damage
or water on the brain...
from his early pictures i wouldnt say he was a hydro baby
but those are the only 3 things i personally know of that might have caused it

good luck with him! hes certainly a fighter!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

AlekonaKini said:


> I am iffy about nutrical because I don't want him to choke on it because.. I don't know - it just seems he would. I have been putting meat based baby food in his bottle which he likes a lot.. right now it is ham.
> 
> Where does one get liver water??


Miracle Potion (Liver) for Fading or Weak Puppies

Boil the liver for 15-20 minutes in a small amount of water, let it cool to room temp.-put just the broth into a dropper and give to puppies. Administer 3-4 drops of beef liver broth to weak and fading puppies every hour for 24 hours. You may see a response within 10 minutes. Repeat this for a week.

I would mix the liver water with Nutrical. This will make the Nutrical thinner and you will not have to worry about the pup choking...


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Prosephone said:


> Miracle Potion (Liver) for Fading or Weak Puppies
> 
> Boil the liver for 15-20 minutes in a small amount of water, let it cool to room temp.-put just the broth into a dropper and give to puppies. Administer 3-4 drops of beef liver broth to weak and fading puppies every hour for 24 hours. You may see a response within 10 minutes. Repeat this for a week.
> 
> I would mix the liver water with Nutrical. This will make the Nutrical thinner and you will not have to worry about the pup choking...


Okay so regular liver, boiled in water for 15-20 minutes in a small amount of wter to make a liver brother.. and they only need a few drops per 24 hours? That's great and doable. I will go to the store after work and get some liver! Thanks for the suggestion!!!!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

P.S. How liver... maybe 5-10oz? A cup, cup and a half - two cups water? Want to make sure I do it right =) I really want him to thrive and make it through!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh I Should Think His Eyes Will Open Pretty Soon Im Praying He'll Be Okay Real Soon!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

he is in our prayers. good luck. it seems like there are alot of people here that can help and give you good ideas. good luck.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Hope he is ok soon xx


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

AlekonaKini said:


> P.S. How liver... maybe 5-10oz? A cup, cup and a half - two cups water? Want to make sure I do it right =) I really want him to thrive and make it through!


You really can't do it wrong. Just remember to keep the liver covered with water at all times durring boiling. The smaller the pot the better, as you want your liver water to be as condensed and nutrient rich as possible.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

We went to get liver today and stopped at a natural pet store. She recommended the puree tripe so we're trying that first but will more than likely get some liver this week. Glad I read this now - I probably wouldn't have put a lid on it! (I had no idea!)


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

all the puppies i've ever raised were about 3/4 weeks


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

with regards to his eyes, I know they can get eye infections when tiny that can mean they CANT open their eyes as they get stuck together with gunk. I know I dont know as much as other people here, but I have heard of this, and you cant always tell from the outside, but when the eye does open it is sometimes all gunky. 
Maybe washing gently with cotton wool and warm water?? (maybe another member could give more advice on this)

I would say if youre in anyway worried ask a vet, i would,e ven if the vet turns round and said no all is well, it would give me peace of mind.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

That's a good idea.. His eyes aren't gunky but I should probably try wiping them gently with a warm cotton ball or something. Luckily Jada does a good job of keeping him clean. When she's done with him, he usually has a bit of a little fro, LOL!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I hope he'll continue to grow and open his eyes soon. He is a fighter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

he's certainly a little darling


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I have used tripe as well. I did not meantion it because you seemed to be worried about choking...


----------

